# Night sites or Laser Grip?



## kevingreen1 (Apr 19, 2008)

Ive got a M&P subcompact for CC. For reasons of safety I'd like to get some kind of night time targeting system. Most people say its necessary but most also say in time of conflict you wont be using iron sites so I dont think ill get biuying the Trijicon sites. I cant get a cheaper rail mounted laser becuase my two holsters wont allow it as there isnt room. I really dont want to buy a new holster but I dont want to pay $330 for a grip mounted Crimson laser site. Im curious what everyone else thinks about this.


----------



## dourdave (May 6, 2007)

I have a CT laser on a SIG P239 that I carry. I like it. I have practiced with it. It has helped me to acquire a target. It has helped me to "aim", since I cannot focus on the front sight. It takes no extra space in the holster. Night sights don't get me to the target. 

It is my friend.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

I think the Night Sights are the way to go. No Batteries and they work great for me. In a nearly dark setting were you can make out your target the sights glow pretty bright which make quick sight line up a breeze. The Red dot if set up right is great but like you said the grip types are very pricey. It would be the only other practical solution for a carry gun.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Definitely go with night sights. $100 or less. Then-if you have a pistol with rail, get an attachable flashlight, or flashlight/laser combo later for less than $200. You'lll be more modular, and better off than just getting the $300+ set of laser grips. My 2¢


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

kevingreen1 said:


> Ive got a M&P subcompact for CC. For reasons of safety I'd like to get some kind of night time targeting system. Most people say its necessary but most also say in time of conflict you wont be using iron sites so I dont think ill get biuying the Trijicon sites. I cant get a cheaper rail mounted laser becuase my two holsters wont allow it as there isnt room. I really dont want to buy a new holster but I dont want to pay $330 for a grip mounted Crimson laser site. Im curious what everyone else thinks about this.


First, many handguns come from the factory with cheap plastic sights.

If you plan on using your gun for defense, consider upgrading to metal sights. At a minimum, metal/steel sights allow you to rack the slide one handed (off a table edge, your belt buckle or the heel of your shoe) if one arm becomes disabled, without compromising your ability to aim later.

Laser sights have their uses. But as it allows you to target with a bright dot, your target can backtrace to the light source and find you. I would not use a laser or light defensively if it did not come with a momentary switch.

To those who discredit night sights, why not? If the BG is behind you and can see your sights you're screwed anyways. Otherwise they help you find your gun in the dark, and in certain circumstances help your aim. FWIW, I prefer dimmer tritium vials as the bright ones can cause you to fixate on your own sights.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Pocket guns = lasers... no holster issues.

Holstered gun = night sights... maybe a laser soon... The new Armalaser RSS is very low-profile, and cheap...

Still deciding which guns I will own in the next month...

LOL

JeffWard


----------

